# Figuren auf dem Desktop



## daywalkertp (22. November 2002)

Ich habe mir vorgenommen so ein Programm wie das auf der Seite hier:
http://www.cbuenger.de/myfriend/index.php4
..zu erstelle.

Nun meine erste Frage: Wie kann ich überhaupt solche Figuren auf dem Desktop Darstellen lassen?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (22. Dezember 2002)

Also da gibt es bestimmt zig Möglichkeiten wie man sowas machen kann. Allerdings meine ich, daß VB nicht gerade am günstigsten dafür sein wird. Obwohl es nicht unmöglich ist sowas in VB zu realisieren.
Aber an diversen API-Funktionen wirst du auf keinem Fall vorbeikommen.
Die einfachste Möglichkeit die mir da jetzt so spontan einfällt, wäre:

Du holst dir den Desktop als Fenster (ist nämlich auch nix anderes als ein Fenster, wie alles in Windows *g*) und zeichnest darauf ein Bitmap oder so. Wenn das Bild dann noch Transparent sein soll, oder Animiert, bzw. sich über den Desktop bewegen soll, dann wird es schon etwas komplizierter. Ich denke mal da würde sich dann auch DirectDraw anbieten um so was zu machen.
Ich schlage dir einfach mal vor überlege dir genau was du machen willst und wie es aussehen soll und dann versuche ein wenig herum, bzw versuch die Figuren in ein eigenes Fenster reinzuzeichnen.

Gruss Homer


----------

